

Node Version Numbers - D4AHNGM
https://github.com/joyent/node/issues/8104

======
D4AHNGM
'This' debate has kicked off over at Node again, on whether a mature,
developed project should be versioned in major.minor release numbers, or
whether it's acceptable to stick with 0.10.20 and so on indefinitely.

I know there are a ton of developers in HN, so I'm wondering what the
community's views are on this debate.

------
mmaster5
What is the big deal in the next version anyway?

~~~
sickeythecat
Here's what's new: [http://strongloop.com/strongblog/whats-new-
node-v0-12-featur...](http://strongloop.com/strongblog/whats-new-
node-v0-12-features/)

